# Got trolled on FB because i play a 7 string



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

WTF?!?!?! People are givign me shit lately since i started playing 7s and they say im boastful. I'm a very quiet person very rarely do i even talk and now i get all this shit about " Oh just because you have expensive guitars and more strinsg doesn't make you a good player" I usually don't get into the whole high school scene considering im in college but i'm really starting to get pissed off these fucking kids. 

Any words of advice besides ignore them? Because i've tried that it doesn't work. -.- 

And also anyway of dealing with them? >:] 

I didn't know what section this would be under so i chose 7 cuz i do play a 7 string 


so advice


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

Delete them.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

They troll me through my friends account lol i can't even post on her wall without some kid telling me "You're made" 

WTF does that mean anyway? lmao


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 27, 2011)

they dont think it be like it is
but it do
troll them back about them being poor?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tbh, if you've tried ignoring them and it doesnt work, it sounds like the problem may more be you letting them get to you.

Get some more cool licks under your belt and then call em out if you don't wanna ignore them. 

I have found that the guitar players who talk the most shit about other players are not that great of players to begin with.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> They troll me through my friends account lol i can't even post on her wall without some kid telling me "You're made"
> 
> WTF does that mean anyway? lmao


 
Sounds like they are jealous your family may be better off then theirs, which isnt something I'd worry about. 

Just tell em to stay in school and do good so they can earn that 7th string


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

thats me playing i dont think i'm that bad lol and yeah i am letting them get to me and my best friend the girl who they troll em through does nothing to help me. 

God damn whata shit best friend


----------



## Static (Apr 27, 2011)

melt their faces.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh i will but it won't be from my guitar playing muahahahaah XD


and yeah i am better at guitar then them i've had many peopel tell me that


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 27, 2011)

We not play sevens, we all are guitar players and musicians, and one or two strings make not difference.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> thats me playing i dont think i'm that bad lol and yeah i am letting them get to me and my best friend the girl who they troll em through does nothing to help me.
> 
> God damn whata shit best friend




You're not a bad player, sounds like they're jealous. 

Maybe your friend likes one of them?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah i just recently got into 7s anyway and thats when they started "trolling" me 

and i'm not made. Yes we're comfortable but all my guitar si have i bought from hard work 
my blood , sweat and tears went into those instruments then someone comes along and says i'm made?
and they think i wanna get with ym best friend. And i dont -.-


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

Just ignore them man. It's fucking Facebook.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah i know but i'd really like to "shut them up".

>:]


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 27, 2011)

high schoolers on facebook make fun of me for playing 7 strings

real world problems


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol all that goes through my head at the moment is "I wish murder was legal just for a day" XD


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

You know what must be done.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Muahahahahahahaah XD but all police would have to do is look at this thread  


And plus i don't believe in violence  There are other ways..


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 27, 2011)

Insult them with highly intelligent slurs they won't understand.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 27, 2011)

If you've learned anything from this forum especially... people talk shit for the sake of talking shit because it makes them feel better about themselves.

They're not going to shut up about it, your two options are: just get over it or continue letting it bother you.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> high schoolers on facebook make fun of me for playing 7 strings
> 
> real world problems



There's an app for that.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Theres an app for everything


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

You guys got it all wrong I'm afraid....

There is really ONLY 1 solution.

RC/XD em


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You guys got it all wrong I'm afraid....
> 
> There is really ONLY 1 solution.
> 
> RC/XD em




muahahahahahaahahahahahah XD sounds good but i don't believe in violenc emyself unles si could convince them to kill themselves evil plottign time MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 27, 2011)

You have no reason to take that modern day medieval phobias.It's just a fucking more string.Especially if you're low profile and you're true to yourself honestly screw these guys.

That's one of the occasions that can also determine what friend of yours truly deserve your company or not.Don't hesitate to part ways with people.Friendship is a continuous test.

Don't troll back.Just ignore them.Haters gonna hate.Stories like yours come up often here.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 27, 2011)

If you are feeling mature you might simply ignore them, but if you want to really teach them a lesson you need to start responding to their posts with the most hateful, vindictive things you can possibly think of. One thing I didn't realize until too late is that people make fun of others to avert their attention from their own insecurities. If you want to make this stop and piss off a lot of people in the process you might try calling them out. Point out that they are trying to call you "made" despite your hard work because they are a bunch of lazy assholes who have never had jobs. Point out their sexual insecurity and jealousy because they consistently talk about you trying to get with your best friend. If you know anything else about these people that might really hit home you might try using that to your advantage as well. If you sit and think hard about the people attacking you and their motives you can usually identify what makes them do so and push it back in their faces.

Be aware, however, that this could paint you as an irreverent asshole for a long time.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You guys got it all wrong I'm afraid....
> 
> There is really ONLY 1 solution.
> 
> ...



Lol, they sell RC/XD's in a game shop near me.

I just wish I had a little box with a Black dude's voice on it that tells me everything that's happening in real life.

"friendly pork inbound"





I can dream.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> If you are feeling mature you might simply ignore them, but if you want to really teach them a lesson you need to start responding to their posts with the most hateful, vindictive things you can possibly think of. One thing I didn't realize until too late is that people make fun of others to avert their attention from their own insecurities. If you want to make this stop and piss off a lot of people in the process you might try calling them out. Point out that they are trying to call you "made" despite your hard work because they are a bunch of lazy assholes who have never had jobs. Point out their sexual insecurity and jealousy because they consistently talk about you trying to get with your best friend. If you know anything else about these people that might really hit home you might try using that to your advantage as well.



Post of the week.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> If you are feeling mature you might simply ignore them, but if you want to really teach them a lesson you need to start responding to their posts with the most hateful, vindictive things you can possibly think of. One thing I didn't realize until too late is that people make fun of others to avert their attention from their own insecurities. If you want to make this stop and piss off a lot of people in the process you might try calling them out. Point out that they are trying to call you "made" despite your hard work because they are a bunch of lazy assholes who have never had jobs. Point out their sexual insecurity and jealousy because they consistently talk about you trying to get with your best friend. If you know anything else about these people that might really hit home you might try using that to your advantage as well. If you sit and think hard about the people attacking you and their motives you can usually identify what makes them do so and push it back in their faces.
> 
> Be aware, however, that this could paint you as an irreverent asshole for a long time.


 
Please tell me theres a hot girl behind this post and we'll get married and I'll make you hate your vagina.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Post of the week.



I myself have NEVER done this, but in so many instances I've thought of things that would literally make people cry if I said them... very insensitive but true things. There's a line in polite society that even I won't overstep 



vampiregenocide said:


> Please tell me theres a hot girl behind this post and we'll get married and I'll make you hate your vagina.



HAHA no... I don't have a vagina, and I don't get any either :-(


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah well. I must continue my search for a woman who is as big a douchebag as I am.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I myself have NEVER done this, but in so many instances I've thought of things that would literally make people cry if I said them... very insensitive but true things. There's a line in polite society that even I won't overstep


 
Someday someone is gonna waken the sleeping giant, and I ain't gonna fuckin be there when it happens


----------



## MikeH (Apr 27, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> they dont think it be like it is,
> but it do.



Sigged for ultimate truth.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Please tell me theres a hot girl behind this post and we'll get married and I'll make you hate your vagina.



I retract my previous comment.


This is now post of the week.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Someday someone is gonna waken the sleeping giant, and I ain't gonna fuckin be there when it happens



I seriously am not trying to get my ass kicked, and unbridled rage brings great physical strength in even the smallest of people.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^ you're getting less amusing with each post.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I seriously am not trying to get my ass kicked, and unbridled rage brings great physical strength in even the smallest of people.


 
Dude small people are the worst, they always go for the groin


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah but small people have a disadvantage because you can throw them further. I'm presuming you guys haven't played midget tossing? It's not how it sounds. Unless you're thinking what I'm thinking, in which case it's exactly that.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but small people have a disadvantage because you can throw them further. I'm presuming you guys haven't played midget tossing? It's not how it sounds. Unless you're thinking what I'm thinking, in which case it's exactly that.



They won't know about midget tossing, I'd say it's more a British thing. I tossed a midget earlier, he seemed quite happy.







Wait, what?


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 27, 2011)

Stupid kids are stupid.

And it's facebook, they're behind a screen. I doubt they would have the balls to say it to your face.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Stupid kids are stupid.
> 
> And it's facebook, they're behind a screen. I doubt they would have the balls to say it to your face.



The classics never fail









It's true though, they're a bunch of cyber-I'm-so-fucking-cool-on-my-computer kids. See how clever they are in person.

Make sure you have a bat though, they may be quite clever and you don't wanna get caught out.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^^^ you're getting less amusing with each post.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


>



Is that Spencer Sotelo?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Is that Spencer Sotelo?



Yeah. I'm a Periph fanboi...





Is my endless deluge of memes pleasing your humor center? Seems to pass pretty well elsewhere in this forum xD


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Make sure you have a rock though, they may be quite clever and you don't wanna get caught out.



Fixed.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

Just insult them using the most sophisticated language you can think of. It works for me.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> they dont think it be like it is
> but it do
> troll them back about them being poor?


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Yeah. I'm a Periph fanboi...
> *self portrait*
> 
> Is my endless deluge of memes pleasing your humor center? Seems to pass pretty well elsewhere in this forum xD



Memes are acceptable.

Will also accept:
Kill it with a rock
:golf: jokes
nude pictures


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 27, 2011)

Despite all of the above ,i still believe that ignoring them is what seperates the men from the boys that confuse trolling with masturbation.Guess whos mums clean less protein stains this week.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish tey'd say this shit to my face because i'd end them muahahaha

I don't care how many fight me at once either [there are 3] 

I'll do my best to shut their fucking mouths.

But one on one they'd be mince meat. 

Those motha fuckers don't know who they are messing with.

[someone insert picture of peter chao from The Hangover XD i dont know how to do pictures]


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah man just ignore them. This is the main reason why I despise Facebook. There's just way too much drama, and it's full of egotistical maniacs that feel the need to share every freakin thing they do or think in some cases. 



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> they dont think it be like it is
> but it do
> troll them back about them being poor?


 
that's the funniest damn thing I've ever read


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

kill  i wish they'd come to my face  on my property muahahahaha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> i wish they'd come to my face



That's the sorta thing that should stay in the bedroom man.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> That's the sorta thing that should stay in the bedroom man.



I'm glad someone else said that or I would've.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha i have a blackbelt in Krav Maga i'd like them to come mess with me


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 27, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Sigged for ultimate truth.


FUCK YEA!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol still want to destroy them


----------



## jymellis (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> WTF?!?!?! People are givign me shit lately since i started playing 7s and they say im boastful. I'm a very quiet person very rarely do i even talk and now i get all this shit about " Oh just because you have expensive guitars and more strinsg doesn't make you a good player" I usually don't get into the whole high school scene considering im in college but i'm really starting to get pissed off these fucking kids.
> 
> Any words of advice besides ignore them? Because i've tried that it doesn't work. -.-
> 
> ...


add me as a friend  whats your user name ?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

on fb Grey Johnson haha but they aren't on my list they troll me through my friend


----------



## jymellis (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> on fb Grey Johnson haha but they aren't on my list they troll me through my friend


 
watch for a friends request for a certain Fuktard Johnson


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha fuktard johnson? 

i'm confused


----------



## jymellis (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Haha fuktard johnson?
> 
> i'm confused


 
thats the point, im confused also. thats why i have so many alter-egos

but theres one thing im not confused about. i can fling more shit than them punks can handle


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

then heres there names. 

Richard boykin
Foster krebbs Williams 

the other guy is actually pretty cool with me but those too do your wrost they live in sc same town as me as well


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 27, 2011)

Page uno. 



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> muahahahahahaahahahahahah XD sounds good but i don't believe in violenc emyself unles si could convince them to kill themselves evil plottign time MUAHAHAHAHA



Page dos.



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I wish tey'd say this shit to my face because i'd end them muahahaha
> 
> I don't care how many fight me at once either [there are 3]
> 
> ...



I know a little bit of spanish to be able to comprehend that first post, but it's quite a contradiction of that second post.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just ignore them man. It's fucking Facebook.



 Facebook is serious business. I don't know why people take a social networking seriously.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 27, 2011)

The easiest way to settle it... who has the higher friend count? We already know it's not Foster Krebbs Williams.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 27, 2011)

trollin' hard.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

"haha foster trolling is all you got  do you troll because youre insecure abot your weight and people picke don you? If so then i don't feel a bit of sorrow for you.. You don'thave respect for people because no one has respect for you. And... you can only hide behind your computer for so long. I'd like you and your little butt buddies to say these things to my face, because then i shallbe laughing as i lookdown at your pathetic face as i cry for mercy so how abotu you shut the fuck up before i show you what real pain is. Also you say im made and i go on her profile and try to get with her and comment all her posts. You know what who looks for posts everyday to troll me . You you sorry piece of shit. I hope one day we can settle this as men my fist, your face, your face, the ground. Now how about you go jack off in a corner you fatass piece of trollign shit who has no life but a computer and insists on trollling peopl ebecause you think its funny. oh yeah and FUCK YOU.MPEG"

is my recent reply  he goes onto to tell me im a virgin which omg i already know


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> then heres there names.
> 
> Richard boykin
> Foster krebbs Williams
> ...




No wonder they troll you, they have shitty names! Dick Boykin? more like Dick Boynkin!


Also oh no, not a virgin, holy shit dude....  Just remember, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 27, 2011)

Refer to the first link on my sig.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 27, 2011)

You should just tell them 7 string players have more girth, cause its true. 7 string girth > 6 string girth


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like it goes depeer my supposed best friend was feeding them informtion all my secrets all the times i trusted her now is the tme to flip the FUCK OUT


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 27, 2011)

how old are you? no offense man but it just seems like your adding fuel to their fire


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

its over now loland 18 

well today has been fucked up ive been trolled a lot ive trolled back then i come to find i was betrayed by the best friend ive ever had lovely day eh?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

I called that bish out on page one bro, lol.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> looks like it goes depeer my supposed best friend was feeding them informtion all my secrets all the times i trusted her now is the tme to flip the FUCK OUT





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> its over now loland 18
> 
> well today has been fucked up ive been trolled a lot ive trolled back then i come to find i was betrayed by the best friend ive ever had lovely day eh?


With as little offense meant as possible: this stuff, that's going on on facebook:

This shit's fucking stupid.





Boom, drama and stupid is over.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2011)

the kitties make me lulz


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> _*condensed virgin face trolling*_



You know you're trying way too hard when you trolled yourself.


----------



## -42- (Apr 27, 2011)

This should be your default response to everything.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 27, 2011)

Recite the lyrics to 'Culinary Hyperversity' to them.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 27, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> then heres there names.
> 
> Richard boykin
> Foster krebbs Williams
> ...



I dont think you need to troll Foster Krebbs Williams back:

He looks like a big enough fagnozzle as it is:

Foster Krebbs Williams | Facebook


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 27, 2011)

^  Good god.. he's in no position to be trolling ANYONE!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 27, 2011)

Foster Krebbs Williams has Bieber fever.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 27, 2011)

you got trolled by a kid who likes my chemical romance and kingdom hearts WOW!
tell that kid you're gonna stand in the middle of the fucking hallway whether he likes it or not!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 27, 2011)

^ Except Kingdom Hearts rules.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry guys.


----------



## Isan (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL his favorite activity is trolling 

I bet he can't even triforce 
..&#9650;
&#9650;.&#9650;


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys I'm so sorry I had no idea that he said "shut the f*** up." 

I thought he just played the guitar loud and that was it. 

That wasn't my intention. Please I'm sorry about that.


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 28, 2011)

send david shankle a message and tell him your name is not cameron barton and he's still a has-been, it will solve your problems for real.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Guys I'm so sorry I had no idea that he said "shut the fuck up."
> 
> I thought he just played the guitar loud and that was it.
> 
> That wasn't my intention. Please I'm sorry about that.









Words are words man.
Also, fixd.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuck facebook. I have a facebook page...I never post anything. I hardly comment on shit. Arguing over facebook is for pansies. And unless you and your "best" friend witnessed a murder together, there is no need to tell them "UBER SUPER SECRETZ MAN!!" You never know what will happen in life, shit changes and someone you would tell everything to may be your enemy the next day. Then what? Fucked up the butt, man. That's what. Also, create a youtube page and message David Shankle telling him your name is Foster Krabbs in pants Williams and shit talk him. Link his FB page and let Shanklecankle do the shit talking for you! Problem solved.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wanna really troll him? Post his shit to /b/ and see how they handle it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Please tell me theres a hot girl behind this post and we'll get married and I'll make you hate your vagina.





Mo Jiggity said:


> I myself have NEVER done this, but in so many instances I've thought of things that would literally make people cry if I said them... very insensitive but true things. There's a line in polite society that even I won't overstep
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA no... I don't have a vagina, and I don't get any either :-(





vampiregenocide said:


> Ah well. I must continue my search for a woman who is as big a douchebag as I am.



Ross, you are a genius, also I have to say that I'm right there with you, I'm still searching for that girl who is as big a douche as I am... no such luck yet.


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

You're 18?

No offence dude but I had you down as younger than that


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're over-sensitized about FB to the point you have to spend the time telling us about your blood, sweat and tears, your black belt in Krav and how much these individuals annoy you in general then I have a very simple suggestion for you:

Delete FB, enjoy your life and accept that no matter what, someone, somewhere has access to the internet and thinks you're a douche.

Not worth spending another second worrying about.....or reading.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, reinforcements in trolling them if you would desire... Check for an add by Jakob Thorin

*Edit*, if you need company in trolling, you should add me, do you know how many grey Johnson there is?

There's three of me, the guy headbanging with the LP is me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 28, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> If you're over-sensitized about FB to the point you have to spend the time telling us about your blood, sweat and tears, your black belt in Krav and how much these individuals annoy you in general then I have a very simple suggestion for you:
> 
> Delete FB, enjoy your life and accept that no matter what, someone, somewhere has access to the internet and thinks you're a douche.
> 
> Not worth spending another second worrying about.....or reading.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

would love to see how the world would react if facebook died....

also end them with fire, or just ignore them and play some guitar.


----------



## Neil (Apr 28, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Insult them with highly intelligent slurs they won't understand.


A homo habilis discovering his opposable thumb says what?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Neil said:


> A homo habilis discovering his opposable thumb says what?



 You got the idea!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2011)

Foster Krabbs?


----------



## Dan (Apr 28, 2011)

No offence to you all but this seems a little bit immature and has gone on for far too long now. It's getting to the point of OMFG4CHANLOLZ trolling. You want some adult honest advice let me condense it from everything that people have said here.

Ignoring is one way of doing it yes, but i know at your age i would want to kick off too. 'I wish i could see them face to face id end them' comments are really childish man. Sometimes words can be a catalyst for them to throw the first punch so you can be in the right to beat their ass. Sometimes just agreeing with them and being completely sarcastic about their comments makes them more annoyed to the point they cant take it any more. For instance:

"yeah ive got it made, its great having lots of money. I can get my parents to buy things for me you can't afford. Jelous much? Just means i can play my nice 7 string which has more range and i can play 7 string songs while you dont have one. It's cool though, you can come round and play it at some point if you want, but only if you get a wash please, fat sweat makes the guitar strings rust really quickly.. and allthough i have the money to buy lots of guitar strings whenever i want i cant be bothered to change them right now"

See what i did there? It's all about being the more mature dickhead who makes the other person snap with logic and wit. 




















Either that or kill him with a rock


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

Just every time they say something, respond with 'you mad bro?'. They'll soon get frustrated and fuck off.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just every time they say something, respond with 'you mad bro?'. They'll soon get frustrated and fuck off.





Plug said:


> No offence to you all but this seems a little bit immature and has gone on for far too long now. It's getting to the point of OMFG4CHANLOLZ trolling. You want some adult honest advice let me condense it from everything that people have said here.
> 
> Ignoring is one way of doing it yes, but i know at your age i would want to kick off too. 'I wish i could see them face to face id end them' comments are really childish man. Sometimes words can be a catalyst for them to throw the first punch so you can be in the right to beat their ass. Sometimes just agreeing with them and being completely sarcastic about their comments makes them more annoyed to the point they cant take it any more. For instance:
> 
> ...



I only read the first two pages of this thread, but these two contain the best advice: Sarcasm is your best friend in this situation.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 28, 2011)

My advice is this:

Man up. You can do this in many ways. You can skilfully counter-troll. You can take the moral high ground and ignore it. You can use the phrase "u mad, bro?" for great justice.




or you can cause their lives to end using a single piece of stone. verily.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 28, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I dont think you need to troll Foster Krebbs Williams back:
> 
> He looks like a big enough fagnozzle as it is:
> 
> Foster Krebbs Williams | Facebook




Activities: Trolling
Interests: Bass guitar

Well that explains it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm gonna troll you right fuckin' now for having a 7...

WHY YOU NO HAVE 8 STRINGZ???


----------



## avenger (Apr 28, 2011)

facebook is for real.

Just keep playing and writing honestly... haters gonna hate.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I find it so funny that the whole world seems to take Facebook so seriously. The moment Facebook stopped being a practical tool students could use for networking and/or active slacking (Yea... I Facebooked ppl I didn't know based on their class schedule so I could find out the homework in classes I skipped ) I was done w/ that shit. 

It's Twitter's more tedious predecessor... Both of them blow ass in my honest opinion. And the ppl on those sites are typically so damn full of themselves they're BOUND to get under your skin. FUCK EM...


----------

